# What do you think of Rachael Ray cookbook?



## iluvtocook

I've just got a free cookbook from rachael ray and it's very easy to follow. Anyone here have the same experience?


----------



## winston

Rachel Ray is unheard of in the Uk, can anyone recommend her best title for me to have sent over?

thanks

winston


----------



## shel

Have you tried the recipes? Do they work well, taste good? Can you make the recipes in 30-minutes?

Shel


----------



## carlaird

I HATE RACHEL RAY!
I USE TO LIKE HER
BUT THAT CHANGED WHEN I SAW HER DO LIVE TV
SHES RUDE,SNAPPY AND ITS QUESTIONALBE IF SHES ON ANYTHING
HER MAKE UP IS AWFUL TOO
SHE LOOKS LIKE AN EVIL DISNEY WITCH
Try the Master Martha Stewart
or The Southern Queen of Heart Attack Food Paula Deen
Or America Test Kitchen!!


----------



## bluedogz

I think Rachel's books are good for their intended purpose; that is, guiding someone through a recipe who hasn't got a clue or has trouble preparing cereal. They'd be a perfect gift for the sort of person that says, "I just got married/pregnant/out of college, so now I need to 'learn to cook.'" (Not sure how such people survived up to this point, but....)

Now, as a talk show host? She's a reasonably entertaining cooking show host, but she ain't Oprah.


----------



## free rider

Yuk. Rachel Ray recipes look awful and I get quite a bit of amusement watching people taste what she produces. Open a packet and add bacon... that's Rachel Ray.


----------



## carlaird

bluedogz;156383 said:


> I think Rachel's books are good for their intended purpose; that is, guiding someone through a recipe who hasn't got a clue or has trouble preparing cereal. They'd be a perfect gift for the sort of person that says, "
> 
> My first cookbook was Joy of cooking and all I could do was make cereal or eggs well. Thats a much better gift for someone.....unless you hate them :lol:
> Or want them to hate cooking, the Ray's book would be perfect!


----------



## phoebe

I haven't tried any of her recipes and admit that she basically annoys me. But here are links to someone who has tried out recipes in two of Ray's books and reviews them as recipes. The two books are: R_achael Ray: 30-Minute Get Real Meals_ and _Rachael Ray: 30-Minute Meals 2_.

http://www.thecookbookcritic.com/arc..._30m.html#more

http://www.thecookbookcritic.com/arc...ray_30m_2.html


----------



## shel

Not a rousing endorsement ....


----------



## carlaird

I think the recpies look gross on TV! It looks like she just throws in anything she can find in the fridge and presto yum -o!
BUT MILLIONS OF PEOPLE ARE BUYING HER WITCHES BREW COOKBOOKS!..?


----------



## shel

When I first got back into cooking a few months ago, I watched a few episodes of RR and thought, "Wow! Quick and simple meals. Just what I need." Had I seen or known about her cookbooks then, I'd have probably been one of those millions buying a copy. I now know better, and wouldn't consider making such a purchased - there are much better places and options for recipes.

That said, I sometimes watch her show because, regardless of the recipes, I do get some ideas from her, which allows me to get more creative with some of my own recipes.

Overall, Food Network seems to be putting out lower quality shows than I remember. The challenges I find boring and wasteful of my time. ICA has lost it's luster - in fact, I don't think the shows are as spontaneous as I once thought them to be, although I do enjoy watching a few of the chefs for their technique.

Shel


----------



## carlaird

YOURE RIGHT!!!
Did they change management?
I remember when it was only Donna Hanover Gulliani
They did some really fresh things and discoverd new chef/stars
but some of those people (like most) got full of themselves and lost there...BAM!..if you will  

They have made a few new discoveries though; Paula Deen, That BEAUITFUL girl with the nose that does Italian food, AND OF COURCE NIGELLA , ACE OF CAKES AND DINNER IMPOSSIBLE (hes just HOT the show is a snore)
RAY Should never have left Food Channel
Didnt Emeril fail on Netwrok TV as well?!
BAM! YUM-O!


----------



## shel

I like the chef on Dinner:Impossible. haven't made up my mind about the show in general. Emeril has turned into something of a clown, IMO. Lots of showmanship - BAM! Let's kick it up a notch. We'll be right back with more garlic (unaccountable applause).

Shel


----------



## carlaird

I LIKE YOU!!


----------



## shel

Last night I watched an episode of RR in which she prepared a ravioli lasagna. Now, the idea of using ravioli as a basis for a quick lasgna seemed quite clever, and it's something I want to try. It could be a real time saver, especially since I've a source for some really good ravioli with a wide variety of fillings.

That said, her execution of the dish seemed sloppy, and the additional toppings she used were, for my taste, unappealing (marinated artichoke hearts, a weak bechemel sauce, and one or two other ingredients. I certainly won't be following her recipe, just as I haven't followed many of her recipes. But every now and then she comes up with an idea, or uses an ingredient, that's new, novel, and interesting, and that makes me want to try something new and different. Of course, many other cooks and chefs, both TV super stars and those on line here, also provide some new ideas and techniques.

I look at RR as just another source of information and sometimes inspiration, although for the most part a lot of her meals and recipes turn me off.

Shel


----------



## carlaird

That sounds like YUCK-O! Youre right!
I'm in mad passoniate love with Paula Deen right now! I really like some of her heart attack food but I'm wearing my treadmill out!!!


----------



## mizshelli

I have 3 of her cookbooks because I have 3 children and 2 of the three love to cook. Her recipes are easy to follow and generally not that expensive to make. I did find a couple of recipes in them I didn't care for, but I won't eat any kind of mushroom or seafood (I wasn't born with fungi or fish taste buds), so sometimes we have to improvise on things. The kids love her books and her show, but my 3 year old niece would rather watch Paula Deen than Rachel on TV.


----------



## mizshelli

As with most cooking shows, I do think they don't expect you to actually make the same thing. Most of the time I think they are there just to give us ideas on different flavors to try, which is what I use some of them for. However, I refuse to watch Sandra (she had an outfit on that looked like Heidi as a hooker today), I can't stand Ina or Giada, but I really love some of the recipes from Giada, and Ina every now and then comes up with something passable. Sara is probably the only chef on FN I can stomach, at least she is a pro and actually MET Julia Childs. As for the rest of them, no substance. It's all about the food .


----------



## castironchef

Hate to break this to you, but FN fired Sarah. She didn't meet the demographic they're aiming for -- young, clueless males.


----------



## paddy

Sorry to hear that. I enjoyed watching her and have to say she was one of my favorites also. I watch AB because the time slot is convenient for me. I don't watch anything else though.
When Emeril comes on I "BAM" the remote to any other channel.


----------



## mizshelli

Catastrophe....maybe she should have worn a dress that showed nothing but cleavage and her hair in pigtails....


----------



## mochefs

Where to start...so many complaints, so little time

I've nothing against Rachel personally, and I suppose overall there is a market for putting someone on who is like the average person at home and has no real food experience, but to me she represents the point at which the Food Network "jumped the shark". It used to be more about food and less about 'entertainment'. A lot of people credit Emeril with that downfall but at least he was a credible chef. His show was more about watching Emeril the 'personality', but regardless of what one thinks of him he gained the original attention through his culinary skills, certainly not his looks 

When it comes to shows that I believe actually 'teach' something about cooking/food I suppose I'd be left with Alton Brown (I'm a huge fan, what can I say) and Tyler Florence. I miss terribly the folks who came out of the Julia years but are now banished (Sara Moulton, etc.). I'm a believer in the old saying of 'Give a man fish he eats for a day, teach a man to fish he eats for a lifetime', so I'd rather see shows that educate on history, technique and principals than those that simply throw out recipes...and to do that you need people who *understand* principals and techniques. Sometimes that is trained culinary professionals, sometimes it's in the form of a scientifically curious geek like Alton. If you can then wrap that education in entertainment, all the better.

I suppose that's why I like Rick Bayless' show over on PBS, you learn little about actual techniques but a great deal about the culture from which the dishes derive. Other shows with a similar bent that I enjoy are "Diary of a Foodie", and Bourdains "No Reservations".

To put it more simply, asking 'why' and 'how' about that food on your plate denotes passion for the topic whereas a recipe is simple practicality. Just look at the titles; "30 minute meals", "$40 a day", "Easy Entertaining", "Everyday Italian", "Quick Fix Meals", etc. There used to be a much healthier mix of shows, so it's a shame to me that much of the passion continues to be replaced with the "entertainment show presented by approachable, attractive, everyday people with sex appeal". We've all heard of the "Giada Reach" right? (you think she'd mind if she knew I called her Giardia?). I just don't understand this resurgent Betty Crocker fixation.

If we only had a "Foodie Network"...


----------



## paddy

I agree 100%. When I first got the FN on cable I was excited. Now most of what I see is junk.

I would also like to add Ming Tsai on PBS to the good list. And I miss Biba's Italian Kitchen on the TLC and Discovery Channel. Makes me want to go and start a batch of homemade pasta right now.

Don't get me started on Julia Child. Never missed a show. The best was when she and Jacques Pepin would cook together. Loved it when Jacques would wait until Julia wasn't looking and sneak in more garlic.

I even stopped by Julia Child's cottage (well OK, I drove by her driveway) in Maine the year after she passed.

paddy


----------



## mizshelli

I too am a big fan of Alton Brown, I always forget there is such a thing as PBS, I really hardly watch TV unless Top Chef is on or Sara. I did watch today for a bit to get my sugary Paula fix, but if anyone else knows of some great other shows to watch that actually teach, I'm all for it!:beer:


----------



## carlaird

I LOVE SARAH!! She was very calm and quit I loved her so much she was sweet! 
But for TV to apeal to ANYONE (male or female) You have to have that Razzle Dazzle!!
Even if you need a little help from the white lady like Ray!


----------



## cookiecutter

I had problems preparing cereal! I think maybe I should get her book! I can cook a little better now. But 30min meals? I don't buy it. Nothing takes 30mins....except Ramen and grilled cheese (timed at 15mins)


----------



## carlaird

Martha has a 30 min book out now also
its just a gimmic!
Meredith Viera actually called her on it and said "They dont take 30 min!"


----------



## missyjean

I have browsed several of Rachel Ray's cookbooks. My daughter in law made one of her recipes which came out great. However, I just cannot bring myself to buying her books because she starts her recipes by telling people to heat EVOO (extra virgin olive oil).

I am very into nutrition as a preventative approach to health. Extra virgin olive oil is not supposed to be heated. According to much research, EVOO is unstable and easily becomes rancid. It is for dressing, not cooking.

I have an issue with her recipes because of this


----------



## kirstens

Rachel Ray could quite possibly be the most annoying on tv right now. Her recipes don't excite me. She'll make some sort of pasta dish with loads and loads of cheese and then she'll add spinach. She'll then tell everyone it's healthy, good for you because it has spinach. What a joke. I love cheese but she tops EVERYTHING with it. One of my instructors at a cooking school I go to to take classes met her at some Miami food and wine fest. She said she wasn't what she appears to be on tv.....all happy and upbeat. The fame apparently has gone to her head


----------



## ed buchanan

Rachel is a nice kid. Half of them on the FN could not work in a busy place
Robert Irvine could ,Most of them forgetaboutit. but they have good personalities and look good that's all you need. DON'T FORGET THEY ARE ALL PRODUCED AND DIRECTED BY????


----------



## ed buchanan

If you are refering to Sarah Moulton, she knows her business. Only reason she isn't on is she did not show cleavage like Giada and Lee.:roll:


----------

